# Private Health Insurance cost



## double13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a Canadian male, single, late 30's looking to move to Australia via company supported visa. (subclass 457). Having a health insurance is very important for me and I would like to negotiate a fairly decent health plan with my sponsor. 

The employer is actually a friend who owns a private golf company and it’s not a global company with unlimited pocket so I want to look for the best value for the money and make a reasonable demand. I know subclass 457 requires the employer to cover health by law, I believe.

Someone told me about Bupa being the biggest, most popular. Google search shows Medibank among others.

Can any single male/female out there share what is their company and coverage package?
Some things I’m looking for are 
- free basic dentals including filling,
- free referrals to specialists. (I had to see some specialist over the past years for my tennis elbow, lower back and knee etc.)
- partial coverage for physio therapy x number of times per year (not looking for insurance that covers physio only when you get into car accident etc.)

In Australia do you have to pay when you see a specialist if your general doctor concludes that it is necessary and makes a referral?

Bupa’s “medium” coverage gives me around $113 but not clear if it covers physio therapy.

thanks a million!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Actually, the responsibility to have health insurance lies with the EMPLOYEE - DIAC removed the requirement for employers to provide health insurance a few years ago and transferred it to the employee.

There are quite a lot of insurers out there and I would say that you need to liaise with them directly to understand the level of cover provided, as they are all different and you would find that some companies pay more towards dental whereas others pay out more towards hospital visits. It all comes down to your lifestyle and what you really require. Most insurer's allow to pick and choose what you want on their website and then give you a price based on that. You can choose to pay extra to reduce the amount that you personally pay for each hospital or dental visit, etc.

Unfortunately, each time you visit a doctor or a specialist, you have to fork out, especially if you are not entitled to Medicare.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi double13,

I already posted a list of private health insurance providers:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nsurance-when-theres-medicare.html#post862813

Make sure you select cover for *overseas visitors* as you will be on 457 visa, these plans are more expensive than the standard covers for PRs and citizens.


----------



## Nanna JoJo (Sep 15, 2012)

We have been with bupa since day one. Healthcare is nowhere near free like the uk. You pay for drs, consultants, blood tests, anaesthetic, glasses,,,,


----------



## lostino (Oct 6, 2011)

Nanna JoJo said:


> We have been with bupa since day one. Healthcare is nowhere near free like the uk. You pay for drs, consultants, blood tests, anaesthetic, glasses,,,,


you mean that even if you get private health insurance you still have to pay for drs and all the things you mentioned above?


----------



## Nanna JoJo (Sep 15, 2012)

lostino said:


> you mean that even if you get private health insurance you still have to pay for drs and all the things you mentioned above?


Yes you do. I had a tumour removed and still get the anaesthetists bill. On the plan I am on I have optical as the higher priority but still have to spend about $400 ontop of the private money I get as I need extras with my optical.


----------

